# I need a FAST REPLY please



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I thought i saw some ICK so I treated the water with Quick ICK but I use the recommended on the bottle, i.e. 1 drop per 2 gal. Now I read some posts and they say I should use half of that BUT ITS TOO LATE. I have already added 20 drops to my 4 gal. What do I do and is that going to hurt my P..

Please answer ASAP I am online..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I meant 40 gal.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Quickly do a partial water change and add your activated carbon back in. If there is just minor amounts of ich on the fish, just add aquarium salt. ABout 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water and raise the temp in the tank to about 82-84 degrees. That should cure the ich problem. Avoid using ich medicine for ps if possible unless its really badly covered in ich.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

okay i will do a 25% water change right now and my filter is back on.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks Kain,

I have finished the 25% water change, I will add some chlorout and cycle thats all.

Are you sure nothing will happend to my p??


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

You need to add aquarium salt if you dont already have that. Raise the temperature of the tank to 82-84 degrees. That should speed up the life cycle of ich and add about 1 tablespoon of salt to 5 gallons of water ( I learned this from DonH). If you can, take pictures of the fish so we can tell how bad the ich is. Good luck


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Actually it is a very VERY small white dot on the top of both P's tail. I don't currently have aquarium salt, though I got normal salt ( i know I won't use that ). But I will raise the temp, it is already on 84 I will just keep it there. I was more worried about the ICK cure I added, thus not to over dose the sensitive fish.

Can I just leave it like that, with whatever ICK cure was left after the water change, and with the temp at 84 without adding the aquarium salt?? since it a small ick dot and all?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

here's the thing, you can try that but there's a chance it might still spread. If you can, go to your local grocery store and buy regular rock salt without iodine(because iodine is harmful to fish). It should be fairly cheap. Its always good to have some aquarium salt to the aquarium. At least that's what Im told. Maybe DonH or Frank can have more info on this than me. Raising the temp to 84 speed up the life cycle of the ich but I dunno if it'll stop it completely like that without salt.


----------

